# Did you know...



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

Taking aspirin before drinking, inhibits your bodies’ ability to metabolize alcohol?

Which translates to more of the alcohol you drink passing directly into your blood stream.

You’ll get drunk faster, having drank less.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Aspirin and alcohol is a dangerous combination for your stomach. It irritates your stomach and can cause gastrointestinal bleeding. Alcohol increases aspirin's inhibition of blood clotting, and aspirin increases the effects of drinking alcohol. Combining alcohol and acetaminophen (Tylenol) for a long period of time can cause liver damage.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

remember that scene in _The Last King of Scotland_???

...man...that was a good movie...


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

And did you know that research you cite incorrectly was published in 1990 (JAMA, vol 264, no. 18)? That's NOT what the article said. And as the above posters have offered, the combination of aspirin and alcohol absolutely predisposes you to gastrointestinal bleeding. 

This little 'fact' is what I'd expect to see published on the "Body Consciousness" thread in another somewhat well-known board.


----------



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

The information I correctly sighted is from a text on food science.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

...so the lesson here is to take your alcohol without the asprin or Tylenol chaser? I can live with that!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Avoid Neurofen + Alcohol too, also for liver damage reasons.


----------

